# 5,000 members...thank you!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Recently, we passed the *5,000* member mark. That's a big accomplishment for any forum, but especially for one focusing on such a focused topic as APC.

The admins (gnatster, tsunami and myself), along with the moderating crew, wanted to send out a big *THANK YOU* for being part of our online family! Heck, I guess we could be a small town now, right?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wow, can you imagine a town of just APC members?? That could be interesting.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm ready to move! I hope it will be a warm place devoid of natural disasters


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

That is great. I don't think I have seen that on any other forum I have been to. This is such a great community. =D> 

Anybody know the directions to "Aquaticville"? :-k


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, how exciting !!! ... Can I hitch a ride with someone to APC town!

Congrats to all involved in making APC the place to be.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats everyone !! 

André


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Wasted away again in Aqauticville
Lookin' for my lost bottle of ferts....


----------

